# 40K Newcomer Triva Game II



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey all. The Newcomer Triva Game is back again. 

Round II

It's designed for new people to the game to get some knowledge. If you want to be hard then go the normal game. But be warned that place is evil:wink: If you need help on what sort of level the questions should be or just need ideas - here is the previous round: 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2305

Previous Winners are:

Round 1 - Wrath Of Khaine
Round 2 - ???????????????

One person asks a question (obviously it has to be 40k related), then the next poster tries to answer it. If the original poster verifies the answer correct then the answerer gets to ask the next question. Every question you answer correctly is worth one point, and I'll record everyones' scores in this post. If you don't verify other people's answer to your question right or wrong for 24 hours or don't ask a question after you've been verified correct for 24 hours someone else can ask a new question. If no-one can answer your question correctly for three days then you can ask a new question. The winner is the person with highest score at the end of the month! There are also awards that you can get by doing certain things, they are listed below.

Awards:

+=The Dominator award: Answer 3 or more questions in a row. 
*=The Speed Demon Award: Answer a question within five minutes of it being posted. 

- Scores - 

cerrakoth: 5
Bishop120: 4
loyalist42: 2
Anti-Paladin: 2
The General: 2
Jase: 2
Son Of Horus: 1


>>>>>>This round will end at the end of the month. Good luck to all.<<<<<<<

The first question is: What are the three main Ordo's of the Inquistion?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Malleus, Hereticus, Xenos. 

Those are the ONLY Ordos, not just the main ones. The Ordo Malleus handles the physical manefestation of the daemonic, the Ordo Hereticus handles treason within the Imperium (whether actual treason, spiritual corruption, unsanctioned witchcraft, etc.), and the Ordo Xenos deals with alien influence on Imperial populations, as well as dealing specifically with tactics and techniques for combating unique and unconventional alien threats.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Subordinate to the Major Ordos are several smaller organisations, known as the Ordos Minoris. These 'minor Ordos' are significantly smaller than the main three, and are often formed to combat specific, rather than broad, threats:

The Ordo Sicarius is tasked with investigating and controlling the Officio Assassinorum. 
The Ordo Militum has the duty of monitoring the Imperium's military bodies, such the Imperial Guard, the Imperial Navy, the Commisariat, the Adeptus Psykana, the Adeptus Astartes (although see below), and - together with the Ordo Hereticus - the Adeptus Sororitas. 
The Ordo Sepulturum is one of the smallest of the Ordos Minoris, formed during the 13th Black Crusade. Their focus is the relatively new threat from Plague Zombies. 
The Ordo Obsuletus is another Ordo, dedicated, seemingly, to mysteries such as the appearances of Legion of the Damned and the reappearances of Lord Varlak after his incineration (Korsk II, then on Necromunda, and on Vanor XXI). Mentioned in White Dwarf. 
A fifth minor order, whose name is unknown, develops methods to limit the independence of the Adeptus Astartes. It was founded during the Horus Heresy and has since been almost forgotten. They were mentioned in the Space Wolf novel "Wolfblade", where the assassin Xenothan used a poison made from the first blossoms of the Mecurian Swamp Orchid that could temporarily paralyze Space Marines. It worked by disrupting and confusing the Marines' genetically engineered poison-neutralizing gland, effectively turning it into a weapon against the Marine. Note that, as the aforementioned Ordo Militum is a relatively early and little-used aspect of the Inquisition (in terms of background), this could be a reference to it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Son Of Horus is correct in naming the 3 main ordo's and thus gets the point. However Bishop is right about the minor orders. You've even included some that I didn't know about. Nice stuff.

Your q Son


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmm... let's go with...

What is a Space Marine Primogenetor Chapter? (A hint, it's not a First Founding Chapter.)


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

The Chapter from which the new chapter's original gene-seed is derived, such as with the 2nd foundings after the Heresey.

Example - the Imperial fists are the Primogenetor chapter of the Crimson Fists and the Black Templar.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yep. Your question, Anti-Paladin.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

What are the seven official offices held by the lords of Terra?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well for offices we have: 

Adaptus Terra: Ruler of the Great Priesthood of Earth
The Ministorum: Guiding the spiritual Instruction of Mankind
Adeptus Mechanicus: Lords of Mars
Astropathicus: Voice of the Astropaths
Astronomican: Because psychers dont willingly commit suicide for the Astronomican
High Lord of the Fleet Militant: In charge of all 4 Battlefleets
The Administratum: The "office workers" of the Imperium

but; there are 12 High Lords of Terra; confirmed personnel are at least 1 Adeptus Mechanicus, 1 Astropath, the High Lord of the Fleet militant, High Govenor of the Imperial Guard, at least 1 Inquisitor, and assumed at least 1 Adeptus Astartes (some have rumored that it is Garro formerly of the Death Guard who not psycher himself could not have been a Grey Knight). Those are the only ones I can remeber..


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

I said seven since I was going by the old Rt list, but now I can't find my Rt book 

Still, given all the new fluff, you came close Bishop, you just missed one...


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I did list seven offices... :\


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm probably not paying enough attention and can't find the book I was looking for, and the current rulebook only lists four, so I'll give it to you on good effort. But you were forgetting the MIB...

Aka the Grand Marshal of the Adeptus Arbites.

So point to you Bishop... but if anyone has a RT copy handy, let me know.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I grabbed my answeres from the 3rd Edition Rule Book and they didnt really list them as offices of the High Lords but as offices underneath or answereing to the High Lords so I wasnt for sure they were the offices you were asking for.

Heres my question for yall if you still deem me worthy of asking...

How many successor chapters did the Salamanders create during the *Second Founding*??


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

None. but I cant just say none or the post is too short....


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Correct.. thought Id throw a nice easy one out there for ya  You could always have put the reason after the answere to get the post long enough... Im more about fluff side of 40K..:grin:


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

None, cause there were hardly any left following Istvaan.:grin:

Question - Fragments of what are found in the sword of the high marshalls?


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

I believe fragments of the original sword of Lion el'Johnson... Blade of Secrets IIRC.


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

Nope.
Any other takers?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The Emperors armour.


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

Nope.
I thought this was an easy one too...


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

The high marshals of Terra?or the sword of secrets etc?


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

BIG HINT - its in the Black Templars codex.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Ohh ohh I know, its has a piece from...oh but I can't say it though as it is against the rules


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

the remenants of the sword of dorn


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

well if I'm right heres my question
who helped Uriel Ventris defeat hive fleet Leviathan on Tarsis Ultra?


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, you were right.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

he led a deathwatch killteam during the battle vs the tyranids, iirc


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes but what was the name of the guy in charge of the deathwatch=]


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

was it inquisitor kryptman?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, your turn=]


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

alright, question time. 
who composed the musical piece that resulted in the creation of the noise marines, and what was the piece called?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Am I allowed to answer again?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea course.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Bequa Kynska-maraviglia's


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

My question if I'm right is A unit of Companions is led by what?(Pretty vague I know but still someone should get it=])


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Now Im interested.. never heard of these.. *waiting patiently for the answer*


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

This may be more befitting the non new comers trivia game I suppose but you don't need to know to much to know this=]


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

you were right, btw


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

oh, it wouldn't just be the chapter master, would it?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

no =]sorry


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

companions are custodes, god knows what it is that leads them though.

EDIT: is it centurions?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm pretty sure it is Centurions, and if it is my question is this, how many Crimson Fists survived the Rynn's world incident, also how many crimson fists marines make up their first company?


the answer is the same number.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

there were 128 left.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Jade your right


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

loyalist42 said:


> there were 128 left.




you are correct


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

erm, could someone else ask the next question? i've got a final in 7 hours, and i'm leaving for home about a half hour afterwards...argh to life.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll do it.

Easy one: What are the Pylons on Cadia designed to do?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

disrupt warp strorms from the eye of terror so now it doesnt expand to get bigger=]


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep - your question.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

ok =] name the dark angel who changed the dark angels color scheme(deathwing I mean)


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i do believe the person who affected the mass change of the company colours was Gabriel.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Captain Ezekiel... Yay for reading black library.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

*answer*

Master Gabriel - Ex Master of the Deathwing. Was sent to find Captain Ezekiel and his men as they did not return from Totem. On finding Ezekiel the lone survivor, Gabriel discovered the fate of his brothers. Gabriel returned to his chapter and started the new Deathwing using his own badge, a broken sword mixed with the wings of the chapter badge, and kept the white in respect of his brothers. He was killed on the Space Hulk Charnel Shrine.
courtesy of Wikpedia


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm on 3 btw jacobite =] cheers(because I answered your question)


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

did i get it right? as it was Gabriel.

if it's my question then what's The eldar god of the dead and the supposed last savour of the eldar race?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Y'nnead =] and I think its Eldrad who said that=] and also Its not good because to save them(which requires awakening him) it would need every eldar soul lol


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

What are the Sensei?(If I'm right)


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ynnead I think... or something like that..


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Uggh.. to late...

ANyways.. Sensei are the children of the Emporer... Immortal but not unkillable.. they dont know they are linked to the Emporer and he doesnt know about them 

Edit: Cerrakoth... you SOOOO have my sig


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

My aplogies Cerra - your right you do have 3 - possibly four.

Is there any chance that you could waity untill your answer has been confirmed before asking your question - otherwise in my sleep deprived state I get horribly confused.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

lol sorry wont do it again(4), my signature, yes your right


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Heres a quick simple question...

What was the catalyzing event which prompted Abaddon to change the name of his legion to the Black Legion??


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

The Death of Horus=]


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

The destruction of Horus' actual body in the Eye of Terror?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats what I meant doh=]


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Close AntiPaladin... theres a little bit more to it; your kinda half right right now... if you can elaborate some more on it..

Sorry I took a so long getting back to yall... I had to go out of town for a day and a half.. anyways back now..


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

When Horus' body was stolen and examined by the Emperor's Children the legion painted their armor black while renouncing their fealty and launching a strike to totaly destroy Horus' body to prevent Fabius Bile from getting ahold of it.

That a little more of what you wanted?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

The Sons had earned the hatred of the Traitor Legions for their retreat after the death of Horus. Wars between the Sons and the other Legions culminated in the destruction of the Sons' fortress, and the theft and cloning of the Warmaster's body by the Emperor's Children. Denied their Warmaster, the Sons rejected his name and painted their armour black, swearing fealty to a new leader, the former captain of the Legion's Elite First Company, Ezekyle Abaddon - now known as Abaddon the Despoiler. In a lightning raid the new "Black Legion" destroyed the cloned Horus, and fled into further exile aboard their remaining space barge.

Point to AntiPaladin for getting close enough


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay, who makes the smallest guns in the galaxy?


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

the jokaero?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah.. I think its the Jokaero.. dont they make the digital weapons which can fit on a finger or necklace as well as makeing the short range transportation devices??


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok, if I'm right, heres an easy one.
Which race raided Nocturne, the Salamanders homeworld, at the time of Vulkans arrival?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

The Dark Eldar.. Vulkan inspired the people to stand up against them as well... tho we will wait to see if Jokaero was the right answer to the previous question before continueing the questions..


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well its been a full day and nothing on whether the Jokaero was the correct answer previously so I will continue the questioning.

How did Ferrus Manus get his metal hands? *and if you really want to impress me tell me a good idea for what the metal on his hands actually are!*


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

He killed Asirnoth a big dragon like thing which was believed to be a C'tan construct and so was made of living metal=] but to kill it he drowned it in a pool of molten lava with burnt his hands up etc and the living metal corrupted or polluted his hands or something to form the metal hands which allows him to create nice stuff=D


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Correct!! Point Cerrakoth.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, point to General. Sorry for the lag, I just got home from the holidays... thank god.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Pssh my question is:
name a winged race which are often used as mercenaries?
couldn't think of a good 'n'=]


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

cerrakoth said:


> Pssh my question is:
> name a winged race which are often used as mercenaries?
> couldn't think of a good 'n'=]


this cannot be as easy as saying Vespid Stingwings surely. 


but then they're not really mercenaries, they only work with the tau and that's only because the Tau created some form of communication/mind washing device.

so i believe i may be wrong.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Technically it could also apply to Kroot, since they can evolve wings.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Vespid arent mercenaries.. They are part of the "Greater Good" of the Tau society. Kroot on the other hand are mercenaries.. but Im sure there are other races out there who fit the bill.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

not kroot or vespid=] it's a little known race


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hurmm... Cythor Fiends, Laer, and Lacrymole are all races that have wings but I havent heard anything about them being mercenary races not to mention I believe the've been wiped out...


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

nope
any other takers?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i got this from wikipedia


Caradochian: winged race often appearing as mercenaries.


i have NO IDEA where the reference is from, but this is my guess.


sometimes i wish wikipedia would force Referrences for everything on there, 9/10 times the stuff seems like someone's pulled it from their ass.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah your right lol your question


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Games ends in 24 hours guys.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

who ORIGINALLY killed Lucius the Eternal?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lord Commander Cyrius in a gladatorial game.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bishop you are right and the game has now ended congrats to........

cerrakoth!!!!!!! who is the winner with 5 points.

New game will begin in about a day or so.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Yey go me =]


----------

